#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Move to Cambodia from Vietnam

## chilaaogiac12a14

Now, my friends and I am staying at a hotel in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. We intend to transfer to Cambodia for travelling. So how can we get to Cambodia from Vietnam? And where should we visit in Cambodia (I heard much about Angkor Wat)?

----------

